
Co-invest in overseas real estate, vetted by industry experts - syahirahn
https://www.realvantage.co/
======
roselleebarle
Well this is interesting. Do you think they find opportunities in emerging or
developing markets, too?

~~~
syahirahn
Thanks for your feedback! At this point of time, we are currently only
operating in the Australia, UK markets for property acquisitions. We will be
adding on more markets down the road - stay tuned!

